# Used Craftsman Contractor Table Saw - Opinions



## petdocvmd (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been lurking in the forum a while as I am in the process of moving from an apartment to a house where I will finally have a spacious workshop :clap:

I'm an average DIYer with decent woodworking skills looking for a multi-purpose starter table saw and compound mitre saw. I'll be adding moulding and chair rail to a number of rooms, building in some bookcases and shelves (nothing extravagant), and eventually finishing a portion of the attic. Budget is around $250.

Regarding the table saw, it would seem that a used, belt-driven contractor table saw would be the best bang for the buck. Does that sound about right?

The following saw is available within a reasonable drive: Craftsman Model 113.299410 (see images) in good working condition, plus an extra *new* motor. The fence is original. Seller is asking $180 obo. Thoughts?

Also, any advice on recommended fence replacement and blade assortment for various tasks would be appreciated.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That looks like a pretty decent deal from what I can tell from the pics. Cast iron wings, in decent shape, and even though they're saying the fence is original, it's an updated fence from the earlier Emerson made saws. Same basic guts as all the other Emerson and TTI/Ryobi made Craftsman and Ridgid contractor saws. The motor plate should give a more realistic HP rating...should be ~ 1.5 usable HP...what replacement motor did they go with? With a good blade and proper alignment, it should serve you well.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks very similar to my Craftsman saw (113.298840). I inherited mine, but I'll tell you this: if I had to buy mine, I'd pay up to $250 without batting an eye. $180 is a steal IMHO for that saw, but I do recommend trying to talk the seller down if you can (I'm a bit tight that way...)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If the saw runs OK, the deal is pretty good. I might opt for a different fence.











 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> If the saw runs OK, the deal is pretty good. I might opt for a different fence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is difficult to tell from the picture, but if that is the fence that I think it is I believe it is OK. I have the same fence as an aftermarket if it is the one I think I see.

George


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> It is difficult to tell from the picture, but if that is the fence that I think it is I believe it is OK. I have the same fence as an aftermarket if it is the one I think I see.
> 
> George


It looks like the Aluma-Rip, which was a predecessor to the Ridgid 3650 fence, which was generally well regarded as aluminum dual lock style fences go. I'd prefer a steel t-square like a Biese clone or T2, but this one should be much, much better than those old steel Emerson fences. Being a left tilt saw, he could slide the rails farther to the right for more rip capacity too.


----------



## petdocvmd (Jan 29, 2012)

I appreciate the speedy replies and advice! 

I'm working with the seller to set up a time to "kick the tires" and hopefully buy the saw :smile:! If I do get it, I'll post any additional info, plus some better pics of the fence.

Still hunting for a compound mitre saw. Any thoughts on the DeWalt DW715? It's available new at Lowe's for $299. This will be multi-use for me: framing part of attic, moulding/trim, and general use bookcases ad such. I haven't been over there yet to check it out, but a perusal of the web shows mostly favorable reviews. Fits the budget - not sure I can justify $500-$600 for a better saw at this time. Any recommendations on used ones? Might I get by with a 10" saw given my intended usage?

Thanks!

Scott


----------

